# [Eberron] The Deathsgate Guild



## Jürgen Hubert (May 14, 2006)

Last night, I have completed the first session of my new online campaign. The system we are using it GURPS, and the setting is the city of Sharn in Eberron. For more technical details on the campaign, see this thread. Here is a (slightly cleaned up) chat log:


-----------------------------

*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "It was yet another rainy night in Sharn..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "As so often you two were in the Deathsgate Guild."
*Trelian:* Rain! Again!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "A place for mercenaries, Last War veterans, and other never-do-wells..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Describe yourself to each other!
*Thona:* At least the ale is good and not too expensive.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So that everyone can get a good idea of what you look like...
*Guillaume:* Trelian is a dark haired half-elf. His skin is weathered by years of battle and sun exposure. His left cheek bears a wicked scar, a left over from the war that did not properly heal.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   (Perhaps you can use your in-character names as handles now...)
*Atalaran:* Atalaran is an average build young man of definitly not 30 years. Black medium length hair and sparkling green eyes, looking somehow - a little strange.
*Guillaume:* His eyes are bright but a deep sadness common to most Last War veterans can dulls the sparkel. (I'm using my name for out of character interactions if that is okay with you).
_** Atalaran wears comfortable clothes and is a regular, in fact staying at one of the rooms here at times. Known as a capable fighter. **_
_** Atalaran is also known to like Ale and Women - not necessarily always in that order. He is nicknamed "The Sword" for his strange looking weapon that he is always seen with. **_
_** Guillaume Trelian is also a regular. Always well groom, a sign that under his rough exterior, Trelian has had what some call a proper education. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You have seen each other in the Guild from time to time, and know each other from reputation."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "And the Guild has arranged the odd job for both of you from time to time."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "But now, a client wishes to hire _both_ of you."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "In one of the many back rooms of the Guild, you meet... a gnome."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "He introduces himself as Ganni Karthav."
*Atalaran:* Hm. Well. While the Ale here IS not too expensive, quantities still cost.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "He explains that he has a certain... package to deliver."
_** Atalaran bows slightly in front of the stranger **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He nods back, and gestures you to sit down at the table.
_** Atalaran takes a sit. **_
*Trelian:* Good day, Mr. Karthav. How might I be of service to a gentleman such as you?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well spoken."
_** Guillaume Trelian sits down with Atalaran and the gnome **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, I have a large number of clients, for whom I... arrange certain things."
*Atalaran:* And you expect - intresting appearances during the delivery, I take?
_** Guillaume raises an eyebrow **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Indeed."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Unfortunately, certain parties learned of the impending delivery of a very special package for one of my clients."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "And unfortunately, too many of my usual delivery men are known to these people."
*Atalaran:* I take it you can discplose more detaills about the package?
*Atalaran:* Such as it's size, and special handling it may need and - naturally - the destination it is to be delivered, too?
_** Guillaume nods to Atlaran's question **_
*Trelian:* Might I add : Its nature?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "The package is approximately one foot by one foot by one-half of a foot."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Its contents shouldn't concern you as long as it stays sealed."
*Guillaume:* Small, easily carried.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "However, you shouldn't jostle it too much."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Its contents are somewhat... delicate."
*Trelian:* Unstable or delicate?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Delicate."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "However, it is not quite as delicate as, say, china."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, gentlemen, are you interested?"
*Atalaran:* And it has to be delivered to?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Another address here in Sharn."
*Atalaran:* Ah, so no travel is involved. Speak Gold - you definitly have my attention.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "It is my hope that you should be able to get through without any hassle, since you aren't known to... certain other gentlemen."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "However, if you _do_ attract attention, I judge you sufficiently capable of defending yourself."
*Trelian:* We stay in the city... I might be interested. What type of opposition we might be encountering on this little foray?
*Trelian:* Thugs or professionals?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Thugs, I expect - no one of _your_ caliber, though they might be dangerous if you let yourself cornered."
*Atalaran:* Trelian, we would not be here if it would be thugs. At eleast not me.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "But I suspect you can do better than that..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, it is hard to judge just _who_ might be attracted."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "So I thought it would be better to be safe than sorry."
*Atalaran:* When do you want that to be delivered?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Tomorrow, before sundown."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Payment would be 40 gold pieces to each of you."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Are you interested?"
*Trelian:* When would we have to pick up th e package.
*Atalaran:* Now that is - more than acceptable.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Tomorrow morning, in one of the warehouses in Cogsgate."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I will give you the details if you accept."
*Atalaran:* I would - Trelian, what is with you?
*Trelian:* [Bad dice format] - [looks at Atalaran and says] I think it would do me some good to go and take a walk in Cogsgate. I have not done that in a while.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Excellent."
*Atalaran:* Yeah.
*Atalaran:* [Bad dice format] - [BCogsgate - GM, give me a one line update on that]
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Cogsgate is a district in Lower Tavik's Landing, not far from here.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It is close to the lightning rail station and is dominated by numerous wareho
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   warehouses.
*Atalaran:* Ah, ok. Fun place to be, if my memory serves me well.
*Atalaran:* at least on the way there and back 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The gnome gives you the address of the warehouse and the destination.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The destination is apparently an apartment in Highwater in Upper Dura.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Just knock on the door and tell them that their delivery is here."
*Atalaran:* Ah. Nice. I like this city.
*Trelian:* From the deep to the sky... hmm
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The gnome also gives you a document.
_** Guillaume takes the document **_
_** Atalaran takes it - and glances over it. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "This entitles the bearer to receive the package from the warehouse."
_** Atalaran hands it to Guillaume. Looks like you do the heavy lifting. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The document seems to be some sort of standard form for warehouses...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, thank you and good evening then."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I will be here tomorrow evening with your payment."
*Atalaran:* That 40 gold comes handy. Your package will be delivered. And we will see you tomorrow.
*Trelian:* Well, everything on this seems to be in order. Good evening sir and we will see you tomorrow.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The gnome takes his hat and leaves.
*Trelian:* A simple delivery... what do you think Atalaran. Eazy money?
*Atalaran:* Trelian, let's get us some ale and some fun for the night. That is a nice amount of money - comes in handy.
*Trelian:* Okay for an ale, but count me out for the "fun". I want to get a good night sleep.
*Atalaran:* me too - why you think I look for fun.
*Trelian:* Something tells me I'm going to need it , whatever that gnome says.
*Trelian:* You're a known womanizer, Atalara...
*Atalaran:* Yeah. Happens. Life is a little short.
*Trelian:* How true...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, finding a pub is not a problem in Sharn...
_** Guillaume eyes' glaze over for an instant. **_
*Atalaran:* And what IS life for, if not for fun. But you may be right - I should possible be careful with the ale today.
*Trelian:* Sorry... You were saying?
_** Trelian jolts out of his reverie. **_
*Trelian:* Any suggestions for the ale?
*Atalaran:* Well, I take I know some alchemist around that sells sleeping potions  I would not like my nightmares to get into my way tonight.
*Trelian:* Sleeping draughts? Nightmares?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And that alchemist keeps on swearing that they are 99% effective, too... 
*Atalaran:* Yeah. I am not a good sleeper - sadly. YWhy you think I am so heavy into partying 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And that alchemist also says that it is not his fault that you are one of the 1% who are resistant...
*Atalaran:* SO, let's et out, go to some fun pub. I know one where some nice young ladies hang out that like the feeling of - dangerous men 
*Trelian:* I know what you're talking about. I just did take you for a ... Well I just did not picture you taking a sleeping potion to bed. 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But he is sure that he will get the mixture right in a few tries! 
*Atalaran:* Hehe  yeah.
*Trelian:* Lead the way!
*Atalaran:* well, let's stick with ale for the day. Maybe some red headed too 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, so basically you two visit one (or more) of the pubs around here.
_** Trelian laughs and shakes head **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   How much do you want to party? So much that you will have to make HT rolls? 
*Atalaran:* yeah. and then we go to bed - let's say at least atalaran does have some coordination problems with the lock on his door
*Trelian:* Not for me. I'll keep an eye on Atalaran, though
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, so make a HT roll for Atalaran to see just _how_ horrible his hangover will be tomorrow...
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,6,4] = (16)
*Atalaran:* Now that is an OUCH
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,6,2] = (11)
*Atalaran:* but I pass the nightmares CR 
*Atalaran:* so it was worth it.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,2,5] = (10)
*Atalaran:* 16 vs 10 for the handover.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you get -1 to all DX and IQ-based rolls until at least the next noon...
*Atalaran:* and mines are always bad - really bad.
*Trelian:* Same here for the nightmares..
*Atalaran:* yeah, noon. well, noon to sundown is enough time for a delivery
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, Trelian wakes up relatively early.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Let's say 9 AM or so...
*Trelian:* (Through the door) Hey Atalaran? Are you awake?
*Atalaran:* Hmpf. NO
*Atalaran:* h.
*Atalaran:* Yes
*Atalaran:* Come in and just stumble into my sword, please.
*Atalaran:* damn.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, you see something truly horrible.
*Trelian:* That bad, hey?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A few seconds later, you begin to think that the mirror in your room was a bad idea after all...
*Atalaran:* I swear you they put something into my ale all the time. that's for being foreigner here.
*Atalaran:* That is a MIRROR?
*Atalaran:* no chance. thatis NOT me
*Trelian:* (Still through the door) Atalaran, are you okay?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   After a few experiments, you must conclude that this is indeed a mirror, and the sorry apparition in it is indeed your face...
*Atalaran:* hm. well. yeah. ok. hm. whow. yeha. ok. let's get sober and dressed. cold bath helps
_** Atalaran opens the door and then starts getting dressed. **_
*Trelian:* Heu... Excuse-me sir, where is Atalaran?
_** Trelian looks confused and embarassed **_
*Atalaran:* in his room at the DeathsGate 
*Atalaran:* trying to sort of get the uidiot behind the window out - ou, right, that was a mirror. need to remember that.
*Trelian:* By the scales of Syberis, what the hell did you drink last night?
*Trelian:* I'm never touching it!
*Atalaran:* sorry
*Atalaran:* looks like a temporary internet glitch
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You only remembered that the drink had a pink umbrella...
*Atalaran:* oh. yeah. I slowly start getting the danger markers on the drinks sorted out
*Atalaran:* drink has umbrella->danerous
*Atalaran:* drink has foam-> dangerous
*Atalaran:* drink has smell ->dangerous
*Atalaran:* that is not fun
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   drink has alcohol->... 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So, what now?
*Atalaran:* drink has no calcohol -> hthat is NOT A DRINK
*Atalaran:* 
*Atalaran:* breakfast, then we go sightseeing. like shopping. like picking up a parcel.
*Atalaran:* Friend Trelian looks like he wants to carry something around.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, after a short and simple breakfast, you are off.
*Trelian:* Well this is enough to give me nightmares. You sure you don't want to make a stop by that alchemist friend of yours. He might have something for your... err... condition.
*Atalaran:* Trelian, I treid that. they sort of are out of potions as fast as I am out of money.
*Trelian:* (sarcastic tone and smile) Well, if you didn't drink so much ale...
*Atalaran:* makes me sleep good
*Trelian:* It's the waking up that is a killer!
*Atalaran:* plus - there sort of was not too much else to do there yesterday. did you see any attractive lady?
*Atalaran:* see -> ale.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, that shifter girl wasn't interested for some strange reason...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Could have had something to do with her boyfriend.
*Atalaran:* need to get trhough the races book again. heck, I will get one sent here. shifter?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Descendants of humans and lycantrophes.
*Trelian:* There was that red head shifter that you kept hitting on... Her boyfriend didn't appreciate.
*Atalaran:* hm. yeah. ok. did I sort of do something to him?
*Atalaran:* like teach him how to feel pain?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Since he woke up in his bed and not in prison for manslaughter, no... 
*Atalaran:* good.
*Trelian:* I managed to keep you out of trouble... barely.
*Trelian:* Took some convincing.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you are off.
*Atalaran:* yeah. well. ok. let's pick up your toy.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Anything you want to do on the way to Cogsgate?
*Atalaran:* besides breakfast? hm. no. not really.
*Trelian:* Idle chatter and keep a look out for "Thugs"
*Trelian:* Breakfast, now there's a great idea!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You get something to eat from one of the numerous street vendors around here.
*Atalaran:* nice. how is the weather?
*Trelian:* Fresh bread, cheese and fruit juice... mmm.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It is only raining slightly.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the lower levels where you are going are relatively protected from the rain anyway.
*Trelian:* (noticing the weather) This reminds me of the front lines...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But in Cogsgate, you also get steam from the furnaces of the Cogs below.
*Atalaran:* nasty place
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And since it is on the lower levels, the whole area is cloaked in shadows.
*Trelian:* Wet and cold or steamed and hot... what a choice.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   On the upside, the warehouse district has relatively broad streets for the lower levels.
*Atalaran:* would be fun for a chick - sucks for a place. let's get the package and be out of it.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   _Three_ people can pass each other. 
*Atalaran:* oh, btw., what is trelian wearing?
_** Trelian Clean cloths, which bulge from a leather armor worn underneath. His hair is combed and his chin shaven. He has a shortsword at the hip and a quiver and a bow on his back **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The bow is a bit unusual, but wearing weapons in general doesn't cause much comment on the lower levels...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   People there in general want to be able to defend themselves.
_** Atalaran wears his sword, naturally.A mail shirt, cloth gloves and boots. There is a dagger in my belt - and one in the right boot. **_
*Trelian:* (about the bow) Hey, this baby has saved my skin more than once!
*Atalaran:* heck, he is an ELF. he disintegrates without a bow
*Trelian:* (indignant) please, half-elf!
*Atalaran:* so, half disintegrates - even messier
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   _Anyway_, the warehouse you are seeking is opposite to one of the few local pubs.
*Trelian:* My mother would disagree... 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A few people are going in and out of the warehouse.
*Trelian:* We are going to the warehouse, not the pub, Atalaran. (chuckle)
*Atalaran:* I know
*Atalaran:* it is just the hangover
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Vision roll, both of you.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,2,4] = (9)
*Atalaran:* bpassed by 3
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [4,3,6] = (13)
*Trelian:* passed, flush
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, you think there is a goblionid face staring out of one of the windows of the pub.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A hobgoblin, possibly.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He seems to be looking at the entrance of the warehouse.
*Atalaran:* well. I will - stare back, then greet him.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The face vanishes.
*Trelian:* Who are you waving at?
*Atalaran:* someone looking at the warehouse
*Atalaran:* looks like we have attention
*Trelian:* Surveillance?
*Atalaran:* possibly.
*Trelian:* Better be on our guards, then.
*Atalaran:* I am no fan of cosed combat. limits your options so much.
*Atalaran:* I cover you - you get the package.
*Trelian:* Fine.
_** Trelian Peeks over his shoulder in the direction of the pub, then walks to the front door. Catches one of the workers. **_
_** Atalaran stands on the side of the entrance of the warehouse, gfiving himself a vcasual look, leaning against the wall - while lbeing as much on alert as I can. **_
*Trelian:* Excuse-me kind sir. I have a request form for a package. Where might I pick it up?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Inside, at the front desk."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He rushes off again.
*Trelian:* Thank you.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Vision roll for Atalaran.
_** Trelian Gives one last look at the pub and Atalaran, then enters. Looking for front desk. **_
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,5,2] = (10)
*Atalaran:* passed 2
*Atalaran:* vision is 12
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The hobgoblin still seems to look at the warehouse through a slit in the curtain. He knows that you are there, and he knows that you know that he is there...
*Trelian:* I made a mistake earlier. My Vision is 14)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, you enter a fairly large room with a large desk seperating the customer from the employee area.
*Atalaran:* nice. I stay on guard. let me evluate the sitaution... tactics roll?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A dwarf stands behind the desk and seems to be in charge here.
_** Trelian Walks up to the desk and the dwarf. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, I will come to you in a moment...
*Atalaran:* np
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He looks at you. "Yeah?"
*Trelian:* Good morning sir. I have a request form for a package I am suppose to pick up. I was told you might be able to help me.
_** Trelian Shows form **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, where is your receipt?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Ah."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He takes a short look at it.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Ah, the _special_ package."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He looks at one of the workers, who vanishes through a door in the back of the room.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then he examines the form some more...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Can you show me your identification papers, please?"
*Guillaume:* I did not buy some when I created the character. Do i have any?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, if you have Social Status 0 or better, you can have them if you want to...
_** Trelian Searches through pockets **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They describe your looks, your current place of residence, your profession, and so on...
*Trelian:* I have them somewhere... Ah! here we are...
_** Trelian Hands over his ID **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He examines them very throughly.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then he grunts. "Well, those _seem_ to be in order..."
*Trelian:* Is something wrong, my good sir?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then he painstakingly copies all your personal information on another form...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "No, no, I just have to do the neccessary paperwork. Won't take a minute..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make an IQ roll.
*Trelian:* Never can be too careful these days huh?
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,3,5] = (11)
*Trelian:* IQ 11, passed
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You _could_ be wrong, but it seems to you like he makes an _effort_ to be slow with all of this...
*Atalaran:* Trelian, get going with that thing. I mean, there is a party waiting tonight.
*Trelian:* If you wouldn't mind, sir. I have a delivery to make and my companion is growing impatient. *whisper* Hangover *winks*
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I understand, but..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   In that moment, the worker from before comes back into the room and nods to the dwarf.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, everything seems to be in order."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "The package will be brought to you momentarily."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Back to Atalaran for a moment...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make your Tactics roll.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,6,6] = (17)
*Atalaran:* OUCH
*Atalaran:* vs 12
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The whole location looks like a deathtrap to you.
*Atalaran:* sure. I told you I hate close combat fighting
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There could be hobgoblins lurking from all sides.
*Atalaran:* damn, that is a deathtrap.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They might even jump you from the top of the warehouse!
_** Atalaran slowly gets nervous. Trelian just does take too long. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Or maybe there are trapdoors in the street...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Where goblins with spears are hiding to poke you from below...
*Atalaran:* that ws a crit, right?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yup.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You are _really_ nervous.
*Atalaran:* ouch.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It would be best to do something totally unexpected...
*Atalaran:* I am. I go into the warehouse. secure position and all that.
*Atalaran:* Trelian, get going. Time to pull out - that hobgoblin over there in the pugb is upt to something.
*Atalaran:* better we are out before they storm the warehouse.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Huh?" says the dwarf?
*Atalaran:* (and that was SAID)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "What is going on here?"
*Atalaran:* Hope you ahve some security - if I am not mistaken, there are some nasty looking hobgoblins over there in that pub and tehy ARE up to something.
*Trelian:* Err... it's the hangover talking, sir. My friend did not get a good night sleep.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The dwarf looks nervous now...
*Trelian:* However, is there any way to hurry up the handover of the package?
*Atalaran:* My sleep was perfect. I tell you - that warehouse here is a trap.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   At that moment, one of the worker returns with a package that seems to be the right size...
_** Trelian Diplomacy 11 **_
*Trelian:* [3d4] -> [1,4,2] = (7)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Uhm, if you would sign here..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "...FAST!"
*Trelian:* Gladly.
_** Trelian Signs the form **_
*Atalaran:* I half-draw my katana. Let us get going.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   (Next time, use d6s...)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And off you go.
*Atalaran:* I would prefer to live longer than the people here when the hobgoblins come.
*Atalaran:* yeah. call it an expedited tactical retreat.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   As you leave the warehouse, make Vision rolls.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [2,4,2] = (8)
*Trelian:* Atalaran, what the hell was that all about (when we are outside)
*Atalaran:* by 4
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,1,6] = (13)
*Trelian:* by 1
*Atalaran:* the warehouse was watched - and it is a death trap, seeriously. I tell you, someone wants that package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Both of you see movement in the pub, though only Atalaran knows what it means.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   However, he also sees something else.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   In the street, at approximately a distance of ten yards, a small bird suddenly in midair and flies off.
*Atalaran:* ?
*Atalaran:* suuddenly WHAT?
*Atalaran:* sorry, did not get it - verb missing?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sorry.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Suddenly _appears_ in midair.
*Atalaran:* Appears? Like - h - is suddenly there?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yup.
*Atalaran:* Hm. Great. Magic.
*Trelian:* There is movement in the pub Atalaran. Maybe you were right.
*Atalaran:* I tell you.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What do you do?
*Trelian:* What is that about magic?
*Atalaran:* good we are out. WHEN these dudes move, the warehouse is a death trap.
*Atalaran:* I hate close combat fighting.
*Atalaran:* let us get up to higher grounds - and out of here.
*Atalaran:* you saw the bird?
*Guillaume:* GM, any chance of using a bow in here
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sure.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   At what?
*Trelian:* Bird? what bird? Is that the ale talking?
*Atalaran:* Nope. some bird appeared in the middle of the street some yeard in front of us
*Atalaran:* and filied off. could be we have - some arcane attention.
*Guillaume:* Any defendable place around Tactics 11.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,5,4] = (15)
*Atalaran:* would not wonder me, given the - h - interesting nature of yourr new ackquisition
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian - maybe you should do something unexpected - like go a few stairs _down_. That will show them!
*Atalaran:* no. that is a trap. we get out of here.
*Atalaran:* let us just move out - I want to get into some section with more people.
*Trelian:* Lets not stick around to find out. Let's go.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Who takes the lead?
*Atalaran:* yeah.
_** Atalaran starts moving. I lead **_
_** Trelian I follow **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, since you don't have Area Knowledge, roll vs IQ to find a good route...
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,1,5] = (9)
_** Trelian Keep an eye everyonce in a while over my shoulder **_
*Atalaran:* vs 12
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [2,1,5] = (8)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [2,1,5] = (8)
*Trelian:* vs 11
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran leads, so he gets to roll.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Unless you want to argue during your flight...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You thinnk you found a good route...
*Trelian:* (sorry, reflex )
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You are running along the streets and stairways.
*Atalaran:* good enough at least. so we retreat to higher ground (i.e. up into some more comrfotable section and start moving towards target.
*Atalaran:* how far away is that actually.
*Atalaran:* once we hit a higher level with more people, we slow down.
(951) Seraphim (enter): 21:43
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The next level of Sharn is about a hundred yards up.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make Vision rolls.
*Atalaran:* and to our target?
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,5,4] = (13)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [4,4,3] = (11)
*Atalaran:* failed 1
*Trelian:* passed by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   About one mile as the vulture flies...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, you see several goblins and two hobgoblins heading in your general direction.
*Atalaran:* ah, not that far. well, let's move.
*Atalaran:* there IS a party waiting.
*Atalaran:* we can have some food on the way for lunch.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   However, you also see a glidewing dinosaur with a halfling on it approaching from above.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   (glidewing - flying dinosaur)
*Trelian:* And we have one on our tail. Several goblins led by two hobgoblins. They might have areal support.
*Atalaran:* they have flying dinosaurs? I get the books now 
*Atalaran:* I want that in printing
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The halfling seems to have a spear in his hand...
_** Trelian Point to the glidewing **_
*Atalaran:* Ok. let's get into a higher level with more people.
*Atalaran:* I look at him. "Speed up"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The halfling veers off once he sees that you have noticed him.
_** Trelian Strings bow and follows **_
*Atalaran:* I hope you are good with that bow.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   How are you carrying the package, anyway?
*Trelian:* Until now, in one hand. will have to find another way  Backpack?
*Atalaran:* that would sort of be best. you have one? me not.
*Trelian:* I have one in my equipment list. Did not discribe it earlier, so I'm unsure if I have brought it with me. GM?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make an IQ roll...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,6,6] = (18)
*Trelian:* That would be not
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Yes, bringing that backpack along would have been a really good idea..." 
*Atalaran:* nope. makes no sense to have a packback to dcarry something
*Atalaran:* ouch
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So using that bow is going to be a bit problematic...
_** Trelian hands over the package to Atalaran **_
*Atalaran:* I take it.
*Trelian:* Mind if you carry it for a second?
*Atalaran:* until the fun starts - sure
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblinoids come closer...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you still have a chance to get away from them.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Racing up stairs - what fun! 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make HT rolls.
*Atalaran:* let's move
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,6,4] = (14)
*Atalaran:* nope
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,6,6] = (13)
*Trelian:* failed by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Nope, doesn't seem like you will make it...
*Atalaran:* by 4 
*Trelian:* I'm too slow...
*Atalaran:* hm. I look for a good position for a fight, then we can make a stand there
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You are too winded to outrun them.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Tactics roll...
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,2,4] = (12)
*Atalaran:* YES
*Atalaran:* done by 0
_** Trelian While he searches, I take aime on one of the hobgobelins. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you find a long stairway with a narrow end and a strong stone wall at the top.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They can only come up one at a time, and Trelian can fire at them from a good position...
*Atalaran:* when we have a good position on our run to make a stand, I stop, put down the parcel in front of trelian and move down the stairway to stop anyone from passing by me.
*Atalaran:* I also draw my katana 
*Atalaran:* Just do not hit me in he back.
*Trelian:* Don't stand in front of my arrows... (smiles)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, two of the goblins approach the bottom of the stair...
*Atalaran:* Stay and explain yourself. Why do you chase us?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a reaction roll.
_** Trelian While he calls, I aim **_
*Atalaran:* how they look? Weapons? Armor? Behave?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Leather Armor, clubs.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a reaction roll to see how they will react to your challenge.
*Atalaran:* Explain yourself. Now.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,3,4] = (10)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You have something our boss wants"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But they seem to have stopped for the moment...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The other goblins - three more - and two hobgoblins come up.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But they are sensible and take cover at a wall near the bottom of the stair.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   One of the hobgoblins calls out:
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Look, you don't want any trouble with us."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Just hand over the package, and we won't have to see each other again."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You don't want trouble with the Daask."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The Daask is one of the four organized crime groups in the city.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They mostly consist of humanoids and monsters from the nation of Drooam.
Game disconnected!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   If what they say is true, these must be low-level foot soldiers.
*Atalaran:* oh. I missed a lot then. how many are they, in total`
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Five goblins and two hobgoblins.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Most of them have taken cover behind a wall near the bottom of the stair.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The stairs are about 10 yards long and fairly steep.
*Atalaran:* they have no ranged weapons?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Nope.
*Trelian:* Any other exits?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, they could probably move around you and surround you, but that will take them time.
*Atalaran:* So, what you want to happen now? here are yor options: you tretreat, or you gfight
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Or we wait for backup, which should be along soon..."
*Atalaran:* Now, if you fight - note that this is a very bad idea. I promise you that you will remember that - if you are still alife, that is.
*Atalaran:* I have seen worse than you - far worse.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Since you don't have Intimidate, make another Reaction Roll...
*Atalaran:* And I am not known for my generosity.
*Atalaran:* I take a step forward.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,4,6] = (15)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I know you."
*Atalaran:* intimidation 7, btw- default 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Hell, I've even bet on you a few times in the Burning Ring, and I haven't been disappointed yet."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "So how about an offer?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You give us the package, and we make it worth your while..."
*Atalaran:* So, you do not want to test your luck, I asssume. Retreat and tell yor boss - he can earn money in gbetting. but this parcel we will deliver.
*Atalaran:* Are you the leader here? Are you in charge?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Vision-2 roll for both of you.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,5,2] = (12)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,2,5] = (13)
*Atalaran:* failed by 2
*Trelian:* failed by 1 (harded you take 2 from you target)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You suddenly hear a noise from behind you.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Some sort of "crunch"...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What is your imediate reaction?
_** Trelian Still aiming in the general vicinity of the goblins **_
*Atalaran:* who hears?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Both of you.
*Atalaran:* mine? I am standing some meters in front of trelian - and am concentrating forward.
_** Trelian Turn to see, break aim **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then Trelian hears it right next to him.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Apparently, there is now a spear sticking in the package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And that spear is attacked to a thick rope.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the rope is attached to a halfling sitting on a glidewing...
_** Trelian Drops bow and jumps on the package **_
*Atalaran:* I focus forward
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And that halfling now wants to make a dive with the glidewing...
*Trelian:* Damn!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The hobgoblin suddenly shouts: "Get him!"
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,4,2] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblins move foreward.
*Trelian:* DX 12
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, you grab the rope.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Now make a ST check...
*Atalaran:* ok. I prepare - that is a waiting maneuver.
*Trelian:* We have company back here!
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [4,5,4] = (13)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,1,4] = (9)
*Trelian:* ST 11
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You strain against the spear and the glidewing attached to it, but they drag you a few yards away... close to a cliff.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You still have some room left, however.
*Atalaran:* the spear is so stable in that thing? whow
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The first goblin arrives near Atalaran.
*Atalaran:* must be a special package
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make your attack roll!
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,5,5] = (14)
*Atalaran:* bad move. atttack is - one moment
_** Trelian I pull as hard as I can on the rope, with both hands. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,3,4] = (12)
*Atalaran:* done.
*Atalaran:* 14 vfor 19
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblin desperately tries to put his club in the way, but you easily knock it aside.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll for damage.
*Atalaran:* that would be a thust, btw.
*Atalaran:* [1d6+4] -> [3,4] = (7)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,3,5] = (13)
*Atalaran:* imp
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You push the katana deep into his body, and gurgling he falls off the stairs.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, another ST check!
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,1,5] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,3,6] = (14)
*Trelian:* made by 1
*Trelian:* make that 2
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You manage to push your legs against a column and regain some of your footing. The glidewing strains against you, but you don't budge, despite the fact that every muscle in your body hurts.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The next goblin comes close!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Another attack roll...
*Atalaran:* One on one?
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [1,3,3] = (7)
*Atalaran:* done, easily
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They don't have much of a choice on this stair...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,3,3] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   This time, the goblin got lucky - his club barely manages to deflect your katana.
*Atalaran:* oh. then standing order: eceiptive attack using -4 modifier
*Atalaran:* for a -2 on their parry
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   His lucky nail got in the way... 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Now it is his turn.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,5,4] = (12)
*Atalaran:* parry. [3d6] -> [1,4,3] = (8)
*Atalaran:* done by 4
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   His club comes dangerously close do your family jewels...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But your mighty sword is in the way.
*Atalaran:* make that 7
*Atalaran:* damn
*Atalaran:* sorry
*Atalaran:* passed by 7
*Atalaran:* 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, another ST roll.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [2,4,4] = (10)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,6,3] = (14)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Suddenly, the spear jerks loose.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Fortunately, nothing is attached to it save some wood splinters from the package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Though the wooden packaging is pretty much ruined now...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, make another attack roll.
*Atalaran:* deceiptive -4
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,1,4] = (8)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,3,2] = (8)
*Atalaran:* passed by 7
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   This time, you hit true again...
_** Trelian Picks up the package **_
*Atalaran:* [1d6+4] -> [1,4] = (5) impaling
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblin grimaces as you cut deep into him, but still stands.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   However, he now seems to want to head back...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Despite the fact that there are some other goblins in the way.
*Trelian:* Any place I can place the package that will be out of reach for that spear?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You now have a short break in the action.
*Atalaran:* one monment
*Atalaran:* can you help me with some math - what is his armor?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you could try to get out of sight of the free spaces...
*Atalaran:* imp is x2, or?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He has leather armor - DR 2.
*Atalaran:* ah, ok . gives him only 6
*Atalaran:* when I step forward.... hm... can we use the map?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yes - badly wounded, but not down...
*Atalaran:* (I think not - need to get our own server up)
*Atalaran:* anyhow, if I step forward - I have 2 in reach, or?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Just describe what you want to do...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yes, you do...
*Trelian:* I'm not sure I understand? What free space?
*Atalaran:* step forward. all out attack against two of them
*Atalaran:* wm means -3 instead of -6
*Atalaran:* no modifier
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,4,1] = (10)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,1,2] = (6)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you are in the Lower levels, but there is still some free space away from the towers where the glidewing can soar...
*Atalaran:* both done
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So you can take cover in a narrow alley or within a building.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,5,1] = (11)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You slice them both...
*Atalaran:* no defense modifier for them.
*Atalaran:* [Bad dice format] - [1d+4] [Bad dice format] - [1d+4]
*Atalaran:* [1d6+4] -> [2,4] = (6) [1d6+4] -> [4,4] = (8)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Both are in no more mood for a fight... 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And their bodies now somewhat block the stairs, too.
*Atalaran:* Retreat - or die.
_** Trelian Any alley close by. I run to it. Stach the package. Come back and help Atalraran with the fight. **_
*Atalaran:* gurps combat rounds are secondss
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The others back away from the stair a bit.
*Atalaran:* by the time you gcome back - all are dead
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But they still are fairly close.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Tactics roll.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,5,5] = (16)
*Atalaran:* failed by 4
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Obviously, they are afraid of you.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Easy pickings.
*Atalaran:* sure. obvious
_** Atalaran retreats one step back **_
*Atalaran:* so, how you want this to continue? so far - you are not even sparring partners.
*Trelian:* I know, but Trelian would not abandon you, and there's still that glidewing to take care of. >
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That glidewing comes closer again...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblionids seem to hesitate for the moment...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, what do you do?
*Atalaran:* wait. prepare. there are wounded goblinoids lying in front of me - mostly dying.
*Atalaran:* that puts the pressure on them, not on me, to handle their comrades and negotiate
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian?
*Trelian:* Sorry, I thought you got my last message. I pick up the package and stach it in the closest alley I can find. Then come back and shot that damn glidewing out of the sky!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, you shoot at it. Make your attack roll!
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,1,5] = (7)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,1,4] = (8)
*Trelian:* bow 13
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It barely manages to swerve out of the way.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Now the halfling on its back tries to harpoon you...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [6,5,4] = (15)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But the spear hits a nearby wall instead.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then he swerves off and tries to get out of sight again.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you have Fast-Draw?
*Trelian:* Nice try, buddy. You will have to do better.
*Trelian:* As soon as I can, I take another shot
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,4,3] = (13)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Was this a Fast-Draw, or an Attack roll?
*Trelian:* Forgot about Fast-Draw.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, then you only get to attack him once he is ready to attack, too.
*Trelian:* one sec
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sure, take your time.
*Trelian:* okay
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, the goblinoids seem to have discussed things among them. Some stay near the starirs, but some of them seem to run off elsewhere...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, did you hit with the 13?
*Atalaran:* ok. now - let's gturn that somehow different
*Trelian:* Bow 13, so yes.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,2,1] = (6)
*Atalaran:* I get agressive. moving forward into all out attack.
*Atalaran:* how many are there still left?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The glidewing is surprisingly agile...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   One hobgoblin and two goblins.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They all stand near the bottom of the stairs, but not on the stair itself.
*Atalaran:* good. I move foward in all out attack mode.
*Trelian:* Damn, that thing is fast!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The halfling attacks...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [2,2,1] = (5)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And that does seem like a hit!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A Critical, even...
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,1,3] = (8)
*Atalaran:* ph
*Atalaran:* no defense. aoa
*Atalaran:* well
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [1d6+2] -> [6,2] = (8)
*Atalaran:* roll your damage.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   For 8 impaling!
*Atalaran:* critical? why?
*Atalaran:* moment. whom you handle now?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Wait, no - it's not a critical.
*Atalaran:* whom you talk to?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sorry, Trelian - you get a Dodge roll.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   I'm talking to Trelian and his Captain Ahab...
*Atalaran:* sorry
*Atalaran:* how he gets an attack
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,1,1] = (5)
*Atalaran:* ah., iright. sorry
*Atalaran:* let me out.
*Atalaran:* 
*Trelian:* Dodge 8, so pass by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Ok, it seems like you narrowly avoided getting pinned to the wall...
*Trelian:* Phew!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You can make a Fast-Draw roll to see if you get the bow ready before he vanishes out of sight again.
*Trelian:* Actually, I can't. Did not take the skill and no default.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, then back to Atalaran.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You face down two goblins and a hobgoblin.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You may go first...
*Atalaran:* I move forward - all out attack mode.
*Atalaran:* that is a normal attack, -3 for dual strike, wm
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, if you are _sure_ about this...
*Atalaran:* can I attack two?
*Atalaran:* ?
*Atalaran:* I just checked. dual attack is -6, but weapons master halfes that
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sure - they are certainly all close enough to attack _you_...
*Atalaran:* my starter skill is 19 - good enough.
*Atalaran:* ok, so I attack 2 with one attack each
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,1,1] = (5)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,3,3] = (12)
*Atalaran:* both hit
*Atalaran:* make that swing
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you attack only the goblins, or the hobgoblin too?
*Atalaran:* g, hs
*Atalaran:* g, h - ignoring one g
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,3,4] = (10)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [2,6,5] = (13)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You hit both times...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Incidentally, the hobgoblin wears a mail shirt and uses a broadsword.
*Atalaran:* [1d6+7] -> [2,7] = (9) [1d6+7] -> [1,7] = (8) - that uis cutting
*Atalaran:* now that you should have told me earlier. heck.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sorry.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you want to take something back?
*Atalaran:* no
*Atalaran:* the hobgbolins takes iirc enough damage to harm his skill enough that I risk it
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, the goblin is heavily injured...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the other attack?
*Atalaran:* I rolled both
*Atalaran:* 9 and 8 damage, both cutting.
*Atalaran:* goblin, hob
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Ah.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then the goblin is down.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the hobgoblin severely injured.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The hobgoblin attacks...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,6,1] = (10)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And thanks to the pain he is in misses!
*Atalaran:* note his -4 possibly for shock
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Exactly.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But there is still a second goblin ready to avenge his fallen comrades...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [6,3,1] = (10)
*Atalaran:* that was the plan
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And he hits!
*Atalaran:* leaves one goblin to attack me - with a cxlub.
*Atalaran:* I can still dodge, right?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [1d6+1] -> [4,1] = (5)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,4,6] = (15)
*Atalaran:* failed
*Atalaran:* now, I wear a mail shirt - which gives me a famous 4 points protection 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Actually, clubs do crushing damage...
*Atalaran:* which means?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And chain mail in 4e only gives DR 2 against that.
*Atalaran:* 3 points damage.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yup.
*Atalaran:* ah, that is an ouch
*Atalaran:* well 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But now it is your turn again.
*Atalaran:* my turn again?
*Atalaran:* ok, same maneuver. all out attack, splig. hogboglin, llast goblin
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,5,6] = (17)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [2,1,2] = (5)
*Atalaran:* fail, hit
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [6,6,4] = (16)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you have hit the goblin, at least...
*Atalaran:* 17 is iirc no crit failure - right? I have skill 16 for that roll
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   No, it is allright.
*Atalaran:* [1d6+7] -> [1,7] = (8)
*Atalaran:* 8 points of cutting
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The goblin is bleeding profusely, but not yet down.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They counterattack...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,1,6] = (11)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The hobgoblin hits...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,3,1] = (9)
*Atalaran:* ok. NOW the touble starts
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [1,3,3] = (7)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,5,3] = (11)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And so does the goblin.
*Atalaran:* the hobgoblin gets dodged
*Atalaran:* the other one not
*Atalaran:* dodge is 7
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [1d6+1] -> [4,1] = (5)
*Atalaran:* note the golblin has shock
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Another five points of crushing damage...
*Atalaran:* -4 n his skill
*Atalaran:* for that attack
*Atalaran:* he still hits?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yes, I am aware of that.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But they are dextrous little buggers.
*Atalaran:* damn. now that things gets critty
*Atalaran:* health 5 / 11
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, make a Vision roll...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,3,4] = (13)
*Trelian:* Passed by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Hmmm... Atalaran seems to be in a bit of a tight spot at the moment.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That one goblin looks as if he wants to emasculate him...
*Trelian:* turns around and aims for the hobgoblin
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,2,3] = (6)
*Trelian:* bow 13
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,6,1] = (10)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, your arrow flies past Atalaran's neck and hits the hobgoblin...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll damage!
*Trelian:* [1d6-1] -> [5,-1] = (4)
*Trelian:* 4 imp damage
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Unfortunately, that gets stuck in his chain mail...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, it's your turn.
*Trelian:* Damn!
*Atalaran:* ok. I stay with a normal attack now - the goblin.
*Trelian:* Should have gone for the goblin!
*Atalaran:* effective skill is 16 (thanks to -3 due to dshock)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,1,1] = (8)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,3,4] = (10)
*Atalaran:* at least I can defend now 
*Atalaran:* swing, still
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You cut into the goblin...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   How deep?
*Atalaran:* [1d4+7] -> [1,7] = (8) cut damage
*Atalaran:* now that should kick that dumper down
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, that's one arm he won't be using in a hurry...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   ...even if he can find someone to reattach it.
*Atalaran:* he should be below 0 now - that was his second hit.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Now you only have to deal with the hobgoblin...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,2,2] = (7)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   ...who hits.
*Trelian:* Bah! Two arms are so overrated!
*Atalaran:* well, at least my shock is over
*Atalaran:* that means....
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,1,4] = (8)
*Atalaran:* bad news. parade is 15
*Atalaran:* so I made that by 7
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That should suffice...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Your turn!
*Atalaran:* all out attack, dual strike -3 against the hobgoblin (who has not said he does all out defend)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,2,5] = (12)
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,1,2] = (8)
*Atalaran:* 2 hits
*Atalaran:* thrust.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,5,4] = (12)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,4,4] = (12)
*Trelian:* Any sign of the glidewing?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He neither dodges nor parries...
*Atalaran:* that were 2 what?
*Atalaran:* k
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   I'll be back to you in a moment, Trelian.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You hit with both.
*Atalaran:* [1d6+4] -> [6,4] = (10) [1d6+4] -> [2,4] = (6)
*Atalaran:* 10 and 6 impaling damage
*Atalaran:* now THAT he will NOT like
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He won't be rude to you any soon, either...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Since he is too busy bleeding from his internal organs at the moment.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But now, back to the glidewing!
*Atalaran:* yeah.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The halfling is back in range again...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [2,4,3] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And since you were distracted with the hobgoblin, he gets to go first this time.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,4,6] = (14)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Sadly, the halfling misses.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That was your attack roll, I suppose?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,4,3] = (10)
*Trelian:* yes. Bow 13
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The glidewing gets away again!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Must be all those lucky charms hanging around its neck... 
*Trelian:* Will you stop moving you damn overgown iguana!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, you don't have any obvious enemies at the moment.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you see Trelian cursing at a flying dinosaur.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What do you do?
*Atalaran:* yeah. time to catch SOME breath and clean my weapon (on some clothes of some of the dudes).
*Atalaran:* otherwise I just stand guard.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The glidewing swerves out of sight again...
*Atalaran:* I suspect that the exchange of presents behind me will end at some point
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you are soon it will reappear soon.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   sure, not soon.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, make a Vision roll.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [5,2,5] = (12)
*Trelian:* made by 2
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There is some guy walking down the side of the tower to the place where you had left the remains of the package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And when I say "walking down", I mean that he is walking on a vertical wall...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He seems to be carrying a broadsword.
*Trelian:* Atalaran, stop that guy. The package is over there!
*Atalaran:* when I hear that, I turn, look at him and sttart moving
_** Trelian fires bow at man **_
*Atalaran:* depending on distance that could be a sprint
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalran, you don't see him, since you are still near the bottom of the stairs...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,6,4] = (11)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you are sprinting up the stairs again.
*Trelian:* made by 2
*Atalaran:* yeah.
*Atalaran:* exactly
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,1,4] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He makes an aprupt turn and takes cover behind one of the buildings.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran comes up the stairs - just as the glidewing appears again.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,5,6] = (14)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And again, that spear gets dented by a nearby wall...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [4,3,5] = (12)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [4,5,2] = (11)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But this time, you hit.
*Atalaran:* finally
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll damage.
*Atalaran:* was about time. I just wanted to revoke the half-elf certificate
*Trelian:* [1d6-1] -> [6,-1] = (5)
*Trelian:* 5 imp!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   With a screech, the glidewing disappears into the shadows below.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That arrow might not have killed it, but it will certainly have inconvenienced it...
*Trelian:* Ha! Got you!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What now?
*Atalaran:* nice shot
*Atalaran:* I arrive at the package
*Trelian:* Let's get the package and get out of here!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran, make a Vision roll...
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,5,4] = (14)
*Atalaran:* failed
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Something silvery glitters out of the package material...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What are you going to do now?
*Atalaran:* well, nice. we should get something to carry that package asap.
*Atalaran:* I hold it so that tnothing falls out.
*Atalaran:* putting my katana away. trelian, you hae a weapon?
*Atalaran:* and we need to get somewhere safe - fast. one of those boglins hit me with one of that clubs twice.
*Trelian:* Any rubish in the alley: Old cloth that we can use to wrap up the package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you have Scrounging?
*Trelian:* I got a shortsword I can use, but I'm "better" with a bow.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   If not, roll versus Perception-4...
*Trelian:* [1d6-1] -> [2,-1] = (1)
*Trelian:* wait, wrong roll
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [2,6,1] = (9)
*Trelian:* Made it by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, then you find a piece of cloth that has the right size to cover the package...
*Trelian:* This should hold it together. Let's get out of here!
*Atalaran:* ok, obviously trelian has the package then - we move forward, I keep mykatana ready. heck, we need to find some quiet place.
*Atalaran:* I need some ominutes rest - and definitly some bandaging.
*Trelian:* An Inn? A pub? A church?
*Atalaran:* whatever. either a medic or a healer preferred.
*Atalaran:* nothing against getting laid, but breathing hurts a little.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, any specific plans?
*Trelian:* Sounds like cracked ribs. You are definitely going to need a medic.
*Atalaran:* when we move, I look out for some healing opportunity - some sign of a medic, magic helaler or something.
*Atalaran:* how available is that in sharn?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, since Area Knowledge defaults to IQ for your home city, roll vs. IQ...
*Atalaran:* not area knowledge
*Atalaran:* just askin in general - how available is magic healing?
*Atalaran:* I mean, there are tons of mages around. what would be "normal" here - a medic, or some healing mage setting up a shop?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   House Jorasco is known to do that for hire.
*Trelian:* We need to find a House of Healing from House Jorasco.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   That's the Dragonmark House with the Mark of Healing.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [5,3,5] = (13)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   They have both magical and nonmagical healing.
*Atalaran:* not "Need to find". more "if we pass by one".
*Atalaran:* that is a city. doctors should be sort of all around the place
*Atalaran:* and we have quite some way to go
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, if you ask around a bit, they shouldn't be too hard to find.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But they are not on every street corner.
*Atalaran:* again, we just move forward. it is not that urgent. I prefer delivering the package and not being delayed.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, at least the _genuine_ ones aren't...
*Atalaran:* if we just pass by some shop that looks like it does healing, or first aid, that is a good chance to get in
*Atalaran:* then I move in.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you can roll versus IQ, too - to recognize the right signs.
*Trelian:* Well, I failed my IQ roll, so I have no idea if there is one near by. Lets deliver this package.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,3,3] = (12)
*Atalaran:* passed
*Atalaran:* by 0
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, then you find one of the smaller branch offices of House Jorasco.
*Atalaran:* good. let us just go in.
*Atalaran:* gives us some minutes to catch breath, too, and plan
*Atalaran:* while they patch me up
*Trelian:* I'll go in as well, but I'll stand gard at the door, while he get's fixed up.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There are mostly halflings in there, with a few human aides.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Not surprising, since the Mark of Healing only manifests on halflings.
*Atalaran:* good. I see that I get one of the clerk's attention
*Atalaran:* ohe
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You get that.
*Atalaran:* interesting 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And she asks you to lie down on one of the benches.
*Atalaran:* and explain my need for some medical assitance in - h - the minor leftovers from some friendly negotaitions dregarding passage rights
*Atalaran:* which I do. taking off my mail shirt
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Sure, I understand completely."
*Atalaran:* h
*Atalaran:* question - gm. how expensive is that stuff?
*Atalaran:* I mean, roughly
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Do you require magical assistance, or is mundane aid sufficient?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Bandaging and cleaning the wounds costs 3 silver pieces".
*Atalaran:* ah, ok. and magical aid?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Healing your current injuries would cost..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "...hmmm...."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "...let's say ten gold pieces."
*Atalaran:* ouchn
*Atalaran:* then I stay with the bandaging
*Atalaran:* there are no wounds, btw- that should be crush only
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Right you are."
*Atalaran:* no open wounds.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [1d6-2] -> [3,-2] = (1)
*Atalaran:* 10 gb sounds like a hell of a lot  heck 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You recover 1 hit point through the bandaging.
*Atalaran:* ONE ? ONE STUPID HP? ok
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, House Jorasco is in this for the business.
*Atalaran:* what is gp->sp conversion? 10:1?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yes.
*Atalaran:* ok.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Oh, and you should really take some bed rest with those injuries."
*Atalaran:* i have to pay him with one gold 
*Atalaran:* well, at least the pain is less now.
*Atalaran:* right after the pit fight in 2 days.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "In fact, we provide long-term care at reasonable rates..."
*Trelian:* One second, what was the starting gold again?
*Atalaran:* ah 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   200 gp
*Atalaran:* trelian - whatever it was, atalaran carries his starting gold in some sreious very fine weapons.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Only seven silver pieces a day, and your injuries should be gone in short order."
*Atalaran:* in fact every of my daggers is worth multiple mail shirts.
*Trelian:* That is not my case. I have the 10 gp. barely, but I have them
*Atalaran:* ah, that sounds very fine  I will come back to that.
_** Trelian I throw my purse at the clerk. **_
*Trelian:* That should cover the costs...
*Atalaran:* ok, let's go. moving out again - the pain is gone mostly, but I am not really back. that stupid clubsreally got me
*Atalaran:* I already paid 
*Trelian:* Not for magical healing 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, since your friend here is paying the bills..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Please step right over here..."
*Atalaran:* ouch. well. never say no to generousity
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   An elderly halfling covered with a dragonmark comes to you, and puts his hand on your injuries.
*Atalaran:* I owe you those, though. they shoul never have hit me.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Please hold still..."
*Atalaran:* I do
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   His dragonmark glows for a moment, and then the pain subsides and finally is gone completely - as are your injuries.
*Trelian:* I need you to watch my back. I'd rather spend the money than lay in the gutter breathing my last breath *shrug*
*Atalaran:* ah. now that now is onl a memory.
*Atalaran:* I thank him - and then we move. and right wyou are, trelian. someone did want some serious negotaitions
*Atalaran:* that was a lot of personell there
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So, straight to Upper Dura then?
*Atalaran:* I would say.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Perception (not Vision) roll, both of you.
*Trelian:* No, I'm curious about what is inside this package. I've risked my neck for it. It's broken open. I want to have a look.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,1,6] = (11)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,1,6] = (10)
*Atalaran:* passed 1
*Trelian:* passed by 4
*Atalaran:* we are contracted not to look
*Trelian:* We were contracted not to open it.
*Atalaran:* hm. now - that is a fine line, but a good walk on it.
*Atalaran:* you are right. I remember that, too - we were contracted not to open it.
*Trelian:* If we can manage to slip in a quiet place. I'd take a look through the openings left by the harpoon.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you could simply go into some back room of a pub...
*Trelian:* I just hope that the contents have not been ruined. It's not china, the gnome said, but it is fragile.
*Trelian:* Good idea about the pub...
*Atalaran:* whoever wanted it did not care about that
*Atalaran:* lunchtime anyway, you are my guest on that one
*Atalaran:* let us find a quiet place and you can have your peek.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Any ethnic specialities, or local Brelish cuisine? 
*Trelian:* Hey, not much of a choice, do I. I have but a copper left!
*Atalaran:* nwhatever looks good, as a restaurant, I would say.
*Atalaran:* well, clean and with a quiet corner
*Trelian:* He's the one paying. I'm not going to be picky!
*Atalaran:* there is a lot of various interesting food here.
*Atalaran:* whatever - I turn over 5 gold to trelian. I have to pay half the healing bill. we are in that together
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There's a pub with Talenta-style food near the House of Healing...
*Atalaran:* and then we jsut get some food. Now, I am really looking forwar d to what trelian sees in the package
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Dinosaur meat with lots of really spicy peppers.
*Atalaran:* ah. that sounds spicy- food like life
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you get your lunch.
*Trelian:* I'm in.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then you examine the remains of the package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   From what you can see without taking the remains of the package apart,
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There seems to be a large silver hoop with lots of protutions in there.
*Atalaran:* protutions?
*Atalaran:* that word eludes me
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Protusions.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Small spikes.
*Atalaran:* ah
*Atalaran:* does it look - arcane?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Yup.
*Trelian:* Any shards, glass or otherwise?
*Atalaran:* some mages' toy. great.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Small golden wires go off from the spikes to some sort of large translucent stone the color of amber in the center.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you can't tell what stone without taking the remains of the package apart...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   what kind of stone.
*Atalaran:* trelian - you have knowledge about that sort of thing?
*Trelian:* Unfortunately, not. Well, at least the package seems intact.
*Atalaran:* yeah. klet's get going and deliver that.
*Trelian:* The mage can have his little toy, and we can get our payment.
*Atalaran:* yeah. everyone has toys and plays.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Next stop: Upper Dura!
*Atalaran:* yes
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You get there without further incident.
*Atalaran:* what a change
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Though Trelian, at least, somehow feels watched.
*Trelian:* Let's be on our guard, though. I did not kill that glider and that man walking down the side of a tower is still out there
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Dura is the poorest district of Sharn.
*Atalaran:* ok
*Trelian:* My nose thells me that we are being watched again, Atalaran.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   While its Higher levels are still relatively nice, they are still poor when compared to the other plateaus...
*Atalaran:* sure. after all that someone did put up
*Atalaran:* more has to come
*Trelian:* At least the scenery is more pleasing than last time. 
*Trelian:* Now, where is that adresse?
*Atalaran:* yeah. we rtry to find it
whispering to Lurker, Indeed. Mail me at jhubert@gmx.de if you want details - we can still use players in the future...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It's not particularly hard to find. It is near the highest points of the towers, overlooking the Dagger river.
*Atalaran:* good 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It's a soldidly middle-class settlement. The buildings are fairly drab.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the wind is fairly strong that high...
*Trelian:* Let's hurry. I want to get rid of the thing. *looks nervously around and over his shoulder*
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You soon find the door for what should be your apartment.
*Atalaran:* yes
*Trelian:* With this much open air, the glider could make an apperance.
*Atalaran:* yes
*Atalaran:* better prepare
*Trelian:* I knock on the door
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You wait for a few moments.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And nothing happens.
*Trelian:* Are you sure we have the right place?
*Atalaran:* knocking again  louder
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make Hearing rolls.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [1,6,5] = (12)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [5,1,5] = (11)
*Atalaran:* passed with 0
*Trelian:* Made by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You hear some noise at a window on the side of the building.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Both of you.
_** Trelian My free hand on my sword, I move to the window **_
*Atalaran:* ok, time to move. I movet to the side of the window, drawing my katana
_** Trelian Stealthily **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Actually, you have to move around a corner first.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,6,1] = (8)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make Stealth rolls.
*Atalaran:* which I do.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,1,6] = (11)
*Atalaran:* ok. stealth is?
*Trelian:* Stealth 13
*Atalaran:* not on my sheet
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   DX-5 or IQ-5
*Atalaran:* fiailed
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,1,6] = (10)
*Atalaran:* by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, you gracefully move in position behind the corner...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   ...as Atalaran stumbles over a flowerpot.
_** Trelian Cringes and shoots a black look at Atalaran **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   From the sound of it, someone has apparently just jumped out of the window.
_** Trelian takes a peak around the corner **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A disheveled figure with a bloody broadsword runns off along a road.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Apparently, it is a human.
*Atalaran:* I follow
*Atalaran:* chase
*Trelian:* Hey! Stop! * starts running after the figure*
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He looks over his shoulder.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make Vision rolls.
*Trelian:* GUARDS!
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,3,3] = (11)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [1,5,5] = (11)
*Atalaran:* passed 1
*Trelian:* passed by 3
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He looks at Atalaran and screams.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He runs faster, and shouts: "No, not you!"
*Atalaran:* well. let's see who gets him.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You won't get _me_ again!"
*Trelian:* I think he does not like your new looks
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make HT rolls to see how well you can keep up your speed...
*Trelian:* Wait!
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,1,6] = (11)
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [2,5,1] = (8)
*Trelian:* Made by 2
*Atalaran:* now my ht is 10... sadly.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [1,4,1] = (6)
*Atalaran:* missed by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He has a surpising burst of speed for someone who looks that disheveled...
*Atalaran:* btw., would not a running check be better or so?
*Atalaran:* ht checks ignore differnt basic speeds and all that
*Atalaran:* 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you _have_ the Running skill?
*Atalaran:* . chasing is not my strong side
*Atalaran:* it has default
*Atalaran:* iirc
*Trelian:* Wait! Stop! Who is going to get you?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It has a default of HT-5...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Stay out of my MIND!"
*Trelian:* My friend is not a telepath! Stop!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   His flight doesn't seem to be well-planned, however - he is apparently not in enough of a right frame of mind for that.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll vs. IQ to see if you can cut him off.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [5,1,5] = (11)
*Trelian:* IQ 11, made by 0
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [3,6,5] = (14)
*Atalaran:* no
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, Trelian manages to run down some stairs really fast, and get ahead of the guy - barely.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   So this guy with a bloody sword is running in your direction - he is about 10 yards away from you.
*Atalaran:* and chased by me
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But so far, he hasn't noticed you - he seems to be mostly terrified of Atalaran...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   What do you do?
*Trelian:* I try to stop him. hoping he won't use that sword on me I try to grab him
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Do you have any appropriate skills?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Brawling, Wrestling, etc.
*Trelian:* Let me check
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   If not, roll versus DX...
*Atalaran:* body slam  body slam  body slam 
*Trelian:* DX it is...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,2,5] = (13)
*Trelian:* Failed by 1 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [3,2,1] = (6)
*Trelian:* body slam?
*Atalaran:* would get him off his feet
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you try to stop him, but you only manage to interpose yourself in his path...
*Trelian:* Too late now, I guess.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll versus ST.
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,1,6] = (10)
*Trelian:* Made by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,4,3] = (12)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, you do manage to slow him down somewhat...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [5,2,2] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But now he looks at you with mad eyes, and apparently views you as an obstacle that needs to be removed.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [6,5,6] = (17)
*Atalaran:* I smell something critical here
*Trelian:* Clam down buddy, We don't want to hurt you!
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [6,1,5] = (12)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He makes a wide swing, but somehow his sword flies out of his grasp, tumbling off to some distant point below.
*Trelian:* Diplomacy 11, failed by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Hopefully not hitting a random bystander... 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He turns back to Atalaran, and shouts:"
_** Trelian *Thinks there goes that piece of evidence!* **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "No! Why are YOU here? Leave me alone!"
*Atalaran:* I slow down. do I know him?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He doesn't look familiar...
*Atalaran:* I lower my weapon (not that that means anything at my skill levels) "calm, noone wants you harm - should I know you?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I suppose he knows your kind as well as he needs to, Agent of the Dark" says a voice behind Atalaran...
*Trelian:* Stay calm. Atalaran here is a friend of my. When he says he doesn't know you, he means it. He was polymorphed this morning.
*Trelian:* What?
*Atalaran:* oucch. I wouls ay I spin around, bringing my weapon into guard position.
*Trelian:* Who is there?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You don't see anyone.
*Atalaran:* hm.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   However, the same voice says out of the empty air: "Let him go."
*Atalaran:* "and that says - who?"
*Trelian:* Show yourself, then we'll talk.
*Atalaran:* an idea where that comes from?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Someone who can send you screaming back to your dark masters."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make an IQ roll.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,2,3] = (10)
*Atalaran:* passed
*Atalaran:* by 2
*Trelian:* Atalaran, have you been womanizing the wrong women again?
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,3,6] = (12)
*Trelian:* failed by 1
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You are relatively sure that there is an actual person who has turned invisible there.
*Atalaran:* reference to blind fighting rules? anyone?
*Atalaran:* which page?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   If you listen carefully, you might be able to locate that person...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Basically, Hearing-2 rolls to locate an invisible foe.
*Atalaran:* that is my idea. closing the eyes, sort of, concentrating on fthe force. ok. wrong char.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then you can attack that foe with -6
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,1,4] = (9)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And defend with -4.
*Atalaran:* passed by 1
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [4,3,5] = (12)
*Atalaran:* page reference?
*Atalaran:* if you ahve it 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   You are relatively sure where that person stands...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   p 394, I think.
*Trelian:* Hearing 14-2.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   I wrote the rules down before the session.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian, you have a good estimate.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   However, it is not good enough for ranged attacks.
*Atalaran:* hm.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Even melee attacks are hard...
*Atalaran:* "I do not know what you talk about"
*Trelian:* page 394 it is.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Don't try to act stupid."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I recognize the sword you are wielding."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "And there are other cues in your appearance for those who know what to look for..."
*Atalaran:* Then - you know more than I do. You judge lightly - and wrong, if I may add.
*Trelian:* My good sir, my friend Atalaran was polymorphed this morning. You might have the wrong person that simply bears a similar sword.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I am running out of paitence."
*Atalaran:* Show yourself and proove your intentions - we mean no harm, merely wdeliver a package.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Release this person, put down your package, and leave."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "If you do so, you may walk this realm a while longer."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "If not, I will dispatch you and send you back in humiliation to your dark masters."
*Atalaran:* Trelian, remind me - how we have to delvier the package
*Trelian:* From memory, knock on door and hand it over to the person who answers.
*Atalaran:* then, please- go to the door, knock and hand it over to whoever answers. again. so that we can get out of this
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   For a few moments, silence...
*Trelian:* One second, my wife is talking to me.
*Atalaran:* And you, whoever you are - have a chance here and now to end this. If our package is delivered, we will to our way, naturally awaiting to be paid.
*Trelian:* Atalaran, are you sure about this?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Then the voice says:
_** Trelian Edges toward the adress **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Very well, your companion may deliver the package while we wait here."
*Atalaran:* To tell you the truth, I am not sure about anything here - but I prefer to avoid more bloodshed than we already had
*Trelian:* Very well then.
_** Trelian walks slowly toward the door **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, that aparment was still some way back...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   But you get there eventually.
_** Trelian When out of sight, breaks into a run **_
_** Trelian Knocks on door. **_
*Trelian:* Hello? Delivery for the occupant!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The wall walker opens the door and stares you intently. He has a sword drawn, but not pointed at you.
*Trelian:* You!
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He continues to stare at you.
_** Trelian Takes a step back **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Perception roll...
*Trelian:* [3d6] -> [3,1,1] = (5)
*Trelian:* Made by 8
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   There is something _otherworldly_ in his stare.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   As if he doesn't just look at your exterior, but your very soul...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Finally, he says:
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "You have something for me?"
*Trelian:* Who are you?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Someone who stands against the Dark."
*Trelian:* Any sings of blood?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   No.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I don't know how you got mixed up into this, but it would be best for you if you just walked away from it all."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Your companion will only bring you trouble."
*Trelian:* I was hired to deliver the package with my companion to this address. As for trouble, it has been following me all my life. He has very little to do about it. Before I hand it over, may I come in and talk to the owner of the house?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "He is apparently dead, though not from my hand."
*Atalaran:* My runaway dude is still there?
*Trelian:* No, we caught the killer, who seems thourghly insane.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Atalaran -> Yes, though he only whimpers now...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "He seems to be just another victim of the Dark. His mind seems to have been broken by their agents. Perhaps we can help him, but I do not blame him for what he did."
*Trelian:* Right now, an invisible man his in a stand off with my companion about the killer.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I know."
*Trelian:* Who is this Dark. The invisible man refers to my companion as an agent of him.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "The Dark are from outside of this world. They have come here to shatter the wheel of ages. And your companion bearsk their mark - he was created by them."
*Atalaran:* hm. that sentence smells awfull like a crit failure on intelligence 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "bears."
*Atalaran:* ups. no. nice
*Trelian:* I am sure that it is a case of mistaken identity. My friend's face was magically transformed this morning to resemble another person.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "That's what they all say."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "So, will you give me the package so that we can finish this without any further bloodshed?"
*Trelian:* I might, but the killer must be brought to justice for his crime.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "He was driven to madness by the Dark. Possibly possessed by them. He is in no state to be held accountable for his actions."
*Trelian:* More reason that he should not be let to wander freely in the streets. Furthermore, my client would probably wish to meet you, since the package can not be delivered to its "rightful" owner.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "We will not let him wander around in the street. _We_ know pity with those unable to fend for themselves."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "As for your client, we cannot help you there."
_** Atalaran starts getting a little nnervous - not seeing all that. **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well? Do you give me the package or not?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "We do not like violence - but we cannot have the Dark have this."
*Trelian:* Can I ask one last question? What is so important about a silver ring with an amber?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "We do not know. All that matters is that the Dark wants it, and so we cannot let them have it."
*Trelian:* Very well, I was asked to deliver this package to the occupant. So be it. I have your guarentee the my companion and I will go free and that the killer will be cared for?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Yes, you have."
_** Trelian hand over the package **_
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The wall walker leaves though one of the doors in the building.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   A short time later, the voice near Atalaran speaks up.
*Atalaran:* hm. great.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Very well. The deal is complete now. You can now go meet your friend, and we will take care of this unforuntate soul here."
*Atalaran:* hm. ok - I slowly start walking back to the house
*Atalaran:* mumbling to myself that "there goes the money"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, then you meet each other again...
*Atalaran:* now THAT was strange. I guess that is a day with just expenses then?
*Trelian:* Two mages chasing "The Dark"... You getting polymorphed... Strange indeed.
*Atalaran:* two mages?
*Atalaran:* hm. I start getting trather crurious what we were to be involved here.
*Atalaran:* a little much for some - heavy opposition. that was no simple parcel.
*Trelian:* Well, the occupant is dead. The wall walker is the one who answered the door, sword in hand. Not a spot of blood on him.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   (What was that bit about getting polymorphed about, anyway? His hangover wasn't _that_ bad...)
*Atalaran:* (good question. not getting this one, too)
*Atalaran:* yeah. you want to tell the authorities about that?
*Trelian:* (My misunderstanding, I guess. I was under the impression that Atalaran's face had been completely changed. That he did not recognize himself in the mirror that morning. My bad.)
*Atalaran:* yeah. sure. I did not recognize myself. my hangovers are really bad.
*Atalaran:* that was NOT a mirror.
*Atalaran:* I swear. I was not that ugly last night.
*Atalaran:* 
*Trelian:* *oops*
*Atalaran:* hm. ok. you think we ever get back to that gnome?
*Trelian:* About the authorities... I don't know. The last thing I want is to get alot of attention about a murder I did not commit. We lost the killer, the evidence and we were to deliver a package to the guy. It doesn't look good.
*Atalaran:* I mean, he does owe use some money now - and I would rather loked some questions answered
*Trelian:* Only one way to find out is to go to the Guildhall... 
*Atalaran:* let's move. we did fullfill our contract. I am starting to get curious about all the Dark talks though.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [6,3,1] = (10)
*Atalaran:* ups, sorry.
*Atalaran:* we move back "home" I would say
*Atalaran:* 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   OK, if you don't want to do anything else,
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It turns evening and you are back at the Guildhall.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And the gnome is waiting for you...
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   And he asks for your report.
*Atalaran:* ah yeah. now that is interesting.
*Atalaran:* let's stay civilized.
*Atalaran:* what is the body count?
*Trelian:* We delivered the package to the adress and left.
*Atalaran:* 9? 10?
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "And, did you have any opposition?"
*Trelian:* I gave it to the person who answered the door, as requested.
*Atalaran:* we did not open the package, and we did encounter like a dozen unfriendly people. a significant portion there of is - not of any concern to anyone any more.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I see..."
*Atalaran:* To tell you the truth, we did actually encounter some rather strange opposition. The type that was not to be expected.
*Trelian:* Opposition? no, goblins, hobgoblins, glidewings, halflings and mages, all taken care of
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Hmmm..."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "But you _did_ deliver the package."
*Atalaran:* we did deliver the package to the person opening the door, as was the contract.
*Trelian:* Yes we did. To the person who opened the door.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Capital! Then here are the agreed-upon 40 gold pieces for each of you!"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I wish you a good evening, and I am looking forward to doing more business with you in the future."
*Trelian:* Thank you, my good sir. * taks his money* One question, a knowledgeable fellow such as you... Have you ever heard of The Dark?
*Atalaran:* can you maybe enlight us oto some little pieces of information that we encountered?
_** Atalaran pockets the money **_
*Atalaran:* (my part, that is)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Which 'dark'? The 'dark' of a moonless night? The 'dark' of the gem mines of Zilargo? The 'dark' of the deepest depths of Khyber?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "I am afraid you have to be a little more specific..."
*Trelian:* The Dark, from outside this world, bent on destruction, that sort of thing.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Ah."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Well, I am hardly an experts on extraplanar matters."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "But I heard that there are some quite knowledgeable sages at Morgrave University who deal with these kinds of things."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Perhaps you should ask them, then..."
*Atalaran:* hm. he tries to  us? any skill I can use to check?
*Atalaran:* interrogation?
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [5,1,6] = (12)
*Atalaran:* vs 7 - nice fail
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Well, there is "Detect Lies"...
*Atalaran:* well, that is a 6 
*Trelian:* **[/i]*That's what I call stupid, I take see Invisible as an adventage and forget to use it when it couts! D'oh!!!***
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Defaults to Perception-6...
*Atalaran:* yeah
*Atalaran:* 6
*Atalaran:* er sis 12
*Atalaran:* I have some defaults on my charsheet - that is one of them.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Trelian -> I must admit, that one ranks with the great Classics... 
*Atalaran:* hahahaha
*Atalaran:* yeah. ok. that one was classical
*Atalaran:* well, you were suprised
*Trelian:* ***Excuse me while I go bang my head blody on a wall!***
*Atalaran:* So, well, all is said - if you ever need more work, we will galdly help you.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   The gnome asks: "Is this some sort of relgious ritual?"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Certianly. I will call for you when the need arises."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Good day."
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He leaves.
_** Atalaran walk out of this back room into the main "tavern". Looking out for some rogue type that I know, going over to her or him an bending down to his ir her head... **_
*Atalaran:* "can you make me a facvour - that gnome that just walks out, I would rather like to know where he resides and his true name"
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Make a Reaction Roll.
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [1,6,5] = (12)
*Trelian:* Morgrave University... haven't been there in a while... *thinks*
*Atalaran:* so much for ting someone in an adventurer's guild.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "If you pay me the drinks for the rest of the evening..."
*Atalaran:* sure 
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   He goes off.
*Atalaran:* there was something really odd here today.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Roll 3d6 for his Shaodwing test...
*Atalaran:* I mean, really really really odd
*Atalaran:* [3d6] -> [4,5,5] = (14)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   [3d6] -> [1,1,3] = (5)
*Atalaran:* haha. looks like it stays odd
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   Indeed.
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   "Sorry, but the little bugger got away..."
*Trelian:* I need to talk to a sage...
*Atalaran:* damn. unlucky day. get yourself something good to drink still.
*Atalaran:* so, trelian, tell me exactly, once more, what this dude at the door told you
*Trelian:* Basically, the invisible man and the spider-man were two mages that are presently fighting the Dark. He told me that the Dark were a group from outside this realm who were bent on destruction.
*Atalaran:* what bugs me is that we got our money. like it was expected that the erecipient would be dead. I really did not expect to see a single goind coin
*Trelian:* I do not remember the exact wording. However, they are convinced you are its agent.
*Atalaran:* interesting. you would assume I would know about that 
*Trelian:* You would only bring me trouble, I think he said.
*Trelian:* Well, not necessarily. You remember the killer. The Dark played with his mind. Inside his mind. If they can do that, who's to say they cannot erase or falsify your memory?
*Atalaran:* which raises more than one interesting point - fetch yourself a big pint of ale, and we should then go and see whether we find a sage tomorrow that is willing to have a nice little discussion.
*Atalaran:* because, as you now mention it - there is this little item in my past that somehow could shed some light into it.
*Trelian:* *fetches an ale. When he comes back* You talked about nightmares last night. What type of nightmares do you have?
*Atalaran:* oh, the usual stuff  fire and dead. pretty bad things. hit me sometimes. not only when I am lsleeping.
*Atalaran:* there is a more interesting point though. something that - sort of makes things interesting. our unknown little friend could be right.
*Trelian:* what is that?
*Atalaran:* me getting you into trouble.
*Atalaran:* and me having worked for whoever
*Trelian:* I don't know... You don't seem the "destroy the world" type. No offence
*Atalaran:* yeah. everyone starts small.
*Atalaran:* I am still working on that skill. for now I am training with ales. once I master the "destroy all ale" part, next step is "destroy all workd"
*Trelian:* Ha!
*Atalaran:* but reasonably speaking - I do not know where I come from. I can not even tell you where I learned fighting. The book of my life heas very little pages - my memoreis go hardly back more than a year.
*Atalaran:* all I can tell you is that whatever I did in my past must have had something to do with this indeed very fine weapon - which is of some really nice quality, and which noone can tell me whoe made it either.
*Trelian:* A year?! Wow. That's rough.
*Atalaran:* yeah. sort of. working on that, though.
*Trelian:* Well you certainly know how to fight. You were probably a fighter in the Last War, like me. Your mind is simply trying to erase its horrors.
*Atalaran:* maybe. (oog: when WAS the last war?)
*        GM:  :     *        *GM:*   It ended two years ago...
*Trelian:* (Ended two years ago)
*Atalaran:* ouch. that is new. heck, I need to read one of those books in paper form
*Atalaran:* maybe. could be.
*Atalaran:* that bugs me, though - there was too much going not exactly right here today.
*Atalaran:* and I sort of do not like someone taking an interest in me. Plus, if I am behind destroying the world, I should know - would give some peopel a reason top ay me for not trying 
*Trelian:* On that I agree. But there is little we can do about it right now. Things we need to find out : What is The Dark? Anyone actively fighting if? What is its relationship with the Daask? What do they want with you? Who is this Ganni Karthav?

*End of Session One*

----------------------------------

The next session is scheduled for a date in approximately three weeks, and I am really looking forward to it...


----------

